# Wandering Toronto



## M II A II R II K (Mar 30, 2003)

https://flic.kr/s/aHsm9JBUiL


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Toronto :cheers: you have more photos to show to us?


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Toronto looks even wintertime. Was great during my visit last summer, the weather was almost too hot then!


----------



## M II A II R II K (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice shots capturing the soul of Toronto at this time of year. Especially like that one of Bloor Station.


----------



## M II A II R II K (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great 3D pics. Really feels like you’re there.


----------

